# Cpt code 01967



## ppt (Dec 3, 2013)

Please help. I'm new to this field and the doctor gvies me note to do his billing.  He put start and stop time and TIA but the time TIA is only 30 mins and start and stop time is 300 minutes.  Am i billing for 300 mins or TIA?  based on  patient's note, how to figure out what he should pay for.

thank you.


----------



## astephens (Dec 3, 2013)

*code 01967*

can you please give more information?


----------

